# How do I post a little picture?



## Damian Mavis (May 20, 2002)

How do I post a little picture under my name on the left?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 20, 2002)

(mod note- moved to correct forum)


http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?&threadid=1163


----------

